# Can you tell the difference?



## G8TOR (Jul 12, 2007)

Can you visually tell the difference between 6/4 and 3/2. Reason I ask is Moots messed up something and My new Vamoots (ordered the 3/2) has the 6/4 sticker but not the SL. So....what is correct? Did I get a great deal on an SL or do I have the wrong sticker on the regular. LBS is trying to get the details from the factory.

Either way I love the bike but part of me wants to know.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

It would be hard to detect visually bettewn a frame made of 6/4 or 3/2.5, as Reynolds butting is inside and not visiable externally. However, the weight of the frame might be one way to tell the difference between the two. Besides the tubing, Moots also does something different with their 6/4 frames like doing a more elaborated mill out dropouts, etc. Regardless, why even bother to complain if you ordered a 3/2.5 and got a 6/4 instead. You could send me the 6/4 frame and I will trade you with my 3/2.5, which has the correct sticker on it.  




G8TOR said:


> Can you visually tell the difference between 6/4 and 3/2. Reason I ask is Moots messed up something and My new Vamoots (ordered the 3/2) has the 6/4 sticker but not the SL. So....what is correct? Did I get a great deal on an SL or do I have the wrong sticker on the regular. LBS is trying to get the details from the factory.
> 
> Either way I love the bike but part of me wants to know.


----------



## G8TOR (Jul 12, 2007)

*Not complaining at all...*

No complaints here...either way this bike has more then lived up to being my dream ride. Spending the last last 6+ years on a Cannondale CAAD 4 it took all of 10 feet into my first ride to fall in love. I just have this tendancy to be a little anal and I would like to find out which one I actually ended up with. Without being able to do a side-by-side comparison, could you provide any specific details on what to look for on the dropouts? 

For some eye candy I have attached a pic. It doesn't show the dropouts though.

Appreciate the response, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

the drop outs are ths same, but it is my understanding that the 6/4 SL frame has some material removed (CNC'd) from the dropout and the 3/2.5 does not. I think it's visible on the Moots website if you click on the frame pic (not the built up bike) of both the Vamoots and Compact. My guess is that if your dropouts are solid, i.e., no CNC'd cutouts, then you have the 3/2.5. I have also heard that there are minor differences in the finish quality between the 3/2.5 and 6/4, but have not compared them side by side to validate.


----------



## senna67 (Nov 22, 2005)

G8TOR said:


> Can you visually tell the difference between 6/4 and 3/2. Reason I ask is Moots messed up something and My new Vamoots (ordered the 3/2) has the 6/4 sticker but not the SL. So....what is correct? Did I get a great deal on an SL or do I have the wrong sticker on the regular. LBS is trying to get the details from the factory.
> 
> Either way I love the bike but part of me wants to know.


Sounds strange, possibly they used the spare 6/4 sticker that I did not want on my frame .
The diametre of HT and DT should be sligthly smaller for the 6/4 (36.4 mm vs. 3.81 mm, or 1" 7/16 vs. 1" 1/2, referring to a 57.5 frame). In addition 6/4 tubes may have very fine, 1-2 mm long, circumferential scratches, look especially on DT.
Cheers


----------



## akramer (Aug 18, 2007)

Can you get the S&S couplings on the 6/4 frame? Would you?


----------

